# Montoya and NASCAR***SPOILER***



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm starting this thread because it seems that even though many people here find NASCAR repugnant, there continues to be some interest in Juan Pablo's future in racing. Some, as I, think he has great potential and driving skills. Paired with the right car and team, I believe he can succeed in any series. Soooooooooooo, in order to keep the JPM news out of the F1 thread(s) [where it clearly doesn't belong any more], I'm starting a new one. Since it's marked as a spoiler, you're free to give results without being flamed.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:rofl: 


.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Shouldn't the thread title be "Crash Montoya and NASCRAP ***spoilers don't matter***" 

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Sorry...couldn't resist


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I hate NASCAR, but love Montoya and am interested in watching his NASCAR adventures...so I like the thread.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

#98 said:


> I hate NASCAR, but love Montoya and am interested in watching his NASCAR adventures...so I like the thread.


Thank you very much...matches my sentiments.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm not a big fan of watching the roundy-round (although the actual driving is something entirely different), NASCAR on a road course is truly fantastic.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

I have started watching Nascar more of late because I love just about anything that involves four wheels and driving fast. It is my least favorite form of paved track racing but can be interesting.

JPM was my favorite F1 driver and I was dissapointed to see him leave the series. With that said, I will follow his career in Nascar closely.

His first ARCA race this past weekend was nothing short of outstanding! Speed News did a great indepth feature on him that included his discussions with his spotter and team manager. I was impressed at his attitude toward learning in the early stages of the race and then how he took control toward the end. His save when he was hit was unbelievable. There are not many drivers in any series that would have kept that car on the road in that situation.

I can't wait to see JPM at the Glen and Infineon! 

Keep the thread alive!!!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I am now ready for the:

JV and CRASHCAR *** SPOILER ***

Lets have it Berford! :bigpimp: 


.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I am now ready for the:
> 
> JV and CRASHCAR *** SPOILER ***
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen Jacques featured in my signature? That should be a clue regarding my interest in a thread of that nature. Perhaps I would show a passing interest if you started such a thread. Or maybe franka would like to do so.:dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> Have you ever seen Jacques featured in my signature? That should be a clue regarding my interest in a thread of that nature. Perhaps I would show a passing interest if you started such a thread. Or maybe franka would like to do so.:dunno:


I have had sigs turned OFF since 2001, so I really can't say!

.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I have had sigs turned OFF since 2001, so I really can't say!
> 
> .


I see. Well, if you would turn them back on temporarily, you'd see that Montoya is featured as one of my favorites--has been for years...and Jacques, um, ISN'T. Although I don't have anything against JV, he just doesn't do anything for me (although I enjoyed reading his parting shots at MS--sure, they amount to sour grapes, but they're mostly on point, IMHO.)

I truly believe that JPM is one of the very best at the game. Many people think he is overly brash, but I see him as cutting through the BS and getting to the point of the matter without worrying about being politically correct (as shown in the first posted on the F1 thread [post number 1001, courtesy of #98] showing his "discussion" about Spoonface's dangerous move against him.) And although there are those who believe all of his accidents are the result of his errant driving, I believe he has been the victim in at least half the incidents he's been involved in in F1. Of course he will never (or seldom) admit fault unreservedly, he HAS been at fault at times. I think it's just the nature of the beast not to admit fault in F1 (and other sports.) It may, indeed, be more prevalent in motor sports because of societal conditioning (if you can stomach that term--perhaps my coinage; perhaps not). That is, when most anyone is faced with reporting his or her version of an auto accident to the authorities, it's natural to look for blame in others, not yourself. To me, it doesn't look or sound stupid, it sounds human. Enough already.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Too bad he doesn't drive as well as he talks. 

Same with JV.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

interesting article:

http://sports.espn.go.com/rpm/news/story?series=2&id=2623650&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab5pos2


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Lest we lose sight of what's happening to JPM, here's a career update: http://www.grandprix.com/ns/ns17706.html

Key here: "He's going to be good." YUP.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*JPM Website is back up*

JPM's personal website is back up. Since he left Maclaren it has been down but his NASCAR info is now up. Some pages are still under construction.

http://www.jpmontoya.com/Templates/splash.aspx?Page_ID=2669&


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the link KU Ned. I was browsing the website and read through his career stats.

It says he became CART champ in 1999, but finished 9th in the next season. Was he driving for the same team in 2000? If yes, why did he fail to repeat the previous year's success?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> It says he became CART champ in 1999, but finished 9th in the next season. Was he driving for the same team in 2000? If yes, why did he fail to repeat the previous year's success?


In 2000 Team Ganassi switched from Honda to (then unproven) Toyota. The gamble didn't pay off.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

elbert said:


> In 2000 Team Ganassi switched from Honda to (then unproven) Toyota. The gamble didn't pay off.


Ah, that explains it then. Thanks


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*Don't let it die*

From Montoya's site:

*Montoya Finishes 28th in Busch Series Race at Texas

*FORT WORTH, Texas (November 4, 2006) - Juan Pablo Montoya finished 28th in his second NASCAR start in the No. 42 Texaco/Havoline Dodge at Texas Motor Speedway. The team made an unscheduled pit stop on lap 42 when the Dodge Charger made contact with the outside wall and were unable to make up the laps.

"The Texaco/Havoline Dodge was a little tight all day," said Montoya. "I clipped the wall early in the race that put us a few laps down. It was definitely a top-10 car, but we are here to learn and get prepared for next season. We qualified well, the car ran well and I learned a lot and that's why I'm here."

Montoya qualified for the O'Reilly Challenge in the 10th position, but had to drop to the rear of the field for the green flag. The left-front valance was damaged after Montoya's qualifying effort, and due to NASCAR's impound policy the Texaco/Havoline crew could not fix the car until the race. Crew chief Brad Parrott didn't want to take any chances at the start of the race, so he called Montoya down pit road during the warm-up laps to repair the valance. NASCAR rules state Montoya now had to drop back to the tail end of the longest line for the start.

Montoya told Parrott the car was initially loose shortly after NASCAR waved the green flag. When the caution flag fell on lap 4, Montoya drove the Texaco/Havoline Dodge down pit road for a wedge adjustment and fuel. Racing resumed on lap 8 with Montoya in the 34th position. By lap 20, Montoya had maneuvered the No. 42 Dodge around four cars to take over the 30th position.

The caution flag waved on lap 29, and Montoya relayed to the team the car was still very loose. He pitted on lap 31 and the Texaco/Havoline team made several changes. After making an air pressure adjustment in the right-rear tire, the crew changed all four Goodyear's, took a spring rubber out of the right rear and made a chassis adjustment. The team's quick stop moved Montoya up to 25th for the restart on lap 34.

Montoya soon found himself involved in three-wide racing. He was caught up in the outside groove when he made contact with the wall. The Texaco/Havoline Dodge was damaged on the right side, so Montoya came down pit road to have the fenders pulled out and right side tires put on the car. By lap 42, Montoya was now in the 41st position and two laps down to the leaders.

The caution finally waved on lap 64 with just 30 cars remaining on the lead lap. Montoya pitted on lap 71 to have a spring rubber removed from the left rear, the trackbar raised, four tires changed and fuel. The green flag waved on lap 73 with Montoya in 34th. Attrition would help the Texaco/Havoline team as Montoya took over the 33rd position when the No. 4 car pitted on lap 77, and moved up to the 32nd spot after a two-car incident on lap 78.

Although Montoya told Parrott the car was tight and he was laps down to the leader, his lap times were comparable to those running in the top 15. There were only 22 cars remaining on the lead lap when green-flag pit stops began on lap 135. Parrott called Montoya down pit road on lap 137 for a routine stop of four tires and fuel.

Montoya used the closing laps to work on his lap times while running with the top five cars despite being three laps down. He finished his second NASCAR Busch Series race in the 28th position. Montoya's Chip Ganassi Racing with Felix Sabates teammate Reed Sorenson finished 36th.

Montoya and the Texaco/Havoline team will compete again next weekend in the NASCAR Busch Series race at Phoenix International Raceway. It will be Montoya's third Busch Series competition of his career.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

KU Ned said:


> From Montoya's site:
> 
> *Montoya Finishes 28th in Busch Series Race at Texas*
> 
> ...


Never having been a NASCAR fan, I'm curious whether all runners get this much play-by-play coverage in the press.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

berford said:


> well, they like him in Mexico...a lot.


They like any Hispanic that beats Americans. They like the one most who has the best chance of doing that. (no offense intended towards Hispanics)


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

dwette said:


> Pruitt is one the most experienced road racers in North America.


Exactly, so then why didn't Pru*e*tt do a better job defending the inside line.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

elbert said:


> Exactly, so then why didn't Pru*e*tt do a better job defending the inside line.


His line was just fine. JPM wasn't next to him. He was behind Pruitt, and did not have the corner, and braked too deeply for the situation. That's how it goes for road racing. If it weren't, it would be the demolition derby NASCAR is and we would have DNFs for half the field.

If it had been a Rolex or ALMS race he very likely would have gotten a drive-thru or stop-n-go penalty. But it was NASCAR, so the rules change with the situation, and the situation is the France family wants more Hispanic viewers.

I'm siding with Pruitt (and Dave Despain, Robin Miller, Ed Hinton, and others). Even Montoya's crew and boss knew he screwed it up. JPM has a history of taking people out and blaming it on others. He never takes responsibility.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

And Boris Said finished third...hooray for Boris! Juan has taken teammates out before...remember the F1 race at Indy?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

dwette said:


> His line was just fine.


No, if his line were "just fine" then Montoya wouldn't have been able to stick his nose in there in the first place. You seemed to be confused: this isn't club racing.

Although I do think Montoya could have used better judgment, Pruett should have known better.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

dwette said:


> I'm siding with Pruitt (and Dave Despain, Robin Miller, Ed Hinton, and others). Even Montoya's crew and boss knew he screwed it up. JPM has a history of taking people out and blaming it on others. He never takes responsibility.


He DID pass about 18 cars in about 8 or 9 laps....I guess he gets a pass on one scew up. :dunno:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Was Montoya fined or penalized in any way? If not, then all was well. Isn't that how it works?


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

franka said:


> Was Montoya fined or penalized in any way? If not, then all was well. Isn't that how it works?


I think it's beating a dead horse at this point. On to important things...next week: Sebring and Melbourne.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Do they post laptimes for NASCAR/Busch races anywhere? I haven't been able to find them for Mexico anyway. I would suspect that JPM was doing some pretty good laps along the way. He was making up a lot of time. I can understand, in all the negotiations for passes going on among the crew chiefs, that Boris would want to race. If Pruett didn't have the laptimes JPM had, he should have let him through. Why race? Seems like there's all kinds of deals being done. Why not let JPM through if he's really faster, why say the 41's going to race you. As a team owner that's a recipe for disaster. Then the Ganassi guys are 1/2. Seems like this is something that could have gotten managed from the pits.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

This was a minor league race. But all the big boys in the Cup series I'm sure took notice of what JPM did. When they race the road courses they will have an eye on him. If he drives rough he will be knocked into the gravel. Drivers have no problem teaching a new driver about basic etiquette.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Robsa said:


> This was a minor league race. But all the big boys in the Cup series I'm sure took notice of what JPM did. When they race the road courses they will have an eye on him. If he drives rough he will be knocked into the gravel. Drivers have no problem teaching a new driver about basic etiquette.


:rofl: I love it. He taps one car all weekend and automatically he is a rough driver! Did you see how beat up Scott's car was by the end of the race?


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

Robsa said:


> This was a minor league race. But all the big boys in the Cup series I'm sure took notice of what JPM did. When they race the road courses they will have an eye on him. If he drives rough he will be knocked into the gravel. Drivers have no problem teaching a new driver about basic etiquette.


I don't think any NASCAR veteran thinks he can teach Montoya _anything_ on a road course. They can teach him drafting etiquette all day long, but you can bet they'll be trying to learn anything they can off this guy when we get to the first right turns.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> Did you see how beat up Scott's car was by the end of the race?


Yeah, it got all beat up at the beginning of the race, by Montoya. I think JPM is trying to master taking the contenders out in the first turn of the race without taking himself out to. He was practicing on Pruett. :rofl:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

dwette said:


> Yeah, it got all beat up at the beginning of the race, by Montoya. I think JPM is trying to master taking the contenders out in the first turn of the race without taking himself out to. He was practicing on Pruett. :rofl:


You may want to take note of your "Custom User title." Seems odd that you profess no interest in NASCAR but spend a lot of time here. I'm just sayin'


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

berford said:


> You may want to take note of your "Custom User title." Seems odd that you profess no interest in NASCAR but spend a lot of time here. I'm just sayin'


I do not have interest in NASCAR per say. I find it very boring. This particular race was different and roused my curiosity. It was a road race outside the US with some heavy hitters from the road racing arena (Montoya, Pruett, Said). The only thing NASCAR about it was the big lumbering cars that could barely corner (compared to sports and open wheel cars), and the other drivers.

With that said, it will most likely be the first and last complete NASCAR race I watch. Previously, I tried watching NASCAR oval races twice (Busch series televised at my home track -- GIR -- and the recent Daytona 500). I found both to be very boring, and stopped watching within a half hour.

But I take your point and will leave the remaining discussion to the rest of you.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

dwette said:


> I do not have interest in NASCAR per say. I find it very boring. This particular race was different and roused my curiosity. It was a road race outside the US with some heavy hitters from the road racing arena (Montoya, Pruett, Said). The only thing NASCAR about it was the big lumbering cars that could barely corner (compared to sports and open wheel cars), and the other drivers.
> 
> With that said, it will most likely be the first and last complete NASCAR race I watch. Previously, I tried watching NASCAR oval races twice (Busch series televised at my home track -- GIR -- and the recent Daytona 500). I found both to be very boring, and stopped watching within a half hour.
> 
> But I take your point and will leave the remaining discussion to the rest of you.


They are not as lumbering as one might think. A very good suspension, on slicks, with 7-800 hp and weighing a lot less than your daily driver.

But they can not be compared to open wheeled cars at 1/3 to 1/4 of the weight with independent suspensions and aero advantages.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

franka said:


> They are not as lumbering as one might think. A very good suspension, on slicks, with 7-800 hp and weighing a lot less than your daily driver.
> 
> But they can not be compared to open wheeled cars at 1/3 to 1/4 of the weight with independent suspensions and aero advantages.


I did say compared to sports/open-wheel cars. I made the comparison because they run on the same track, and they have a different line because they can't corner as well.

They weight less than my daily driver? No, not really. NASCAR mandates they weight 3400-3600 pounds with driver and safety equipment. My car is under 3500 lbs. with me in it.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Does anyone know what happened to JPM such that he dropped out of contention early in the LV race? (Admittedly I'm not particularly familiar with NASCAR news sources.)


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

berford said:


> Does anyone know what happened to JPM such that he dropped out of contention early in the LV race? (Admittedly I'm not particularly familiar with NASCAR news sources.)


Something about a little fender damage...maybe grill area? Once you mess up the aero on theese cars on the faster ovals, you are pretty much done with competing for the win. I think he got a lap down and it pretty much snowballed from there.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

My man looks like he fits right in: http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/photo?slug=getty-73534866rm033_kobalt_tools__5_19_47_pm&prov=getty

..as comfortable in Darlington as in Monaco.:rofl:


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

berford said:


> My man looks like he fits right in: http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/photo?slug=getty-73534866rm033_kobalt_tools__5_19_47_pm&prov=getty
> 
> ..as comfortable in Darlington as in Monaco.:rofl:


His wife says she likes living in the big RV's instead of going hotel to hotel. I'm waiting for JPM to start talking like Ward Burton or Elliott Sadler.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Robsa said:


> His wife says she likes living in the big RV's instead of going hotel to hotel. I'm waiting for JPM to start talking like Ward Burton or Elliott Sadler.


Those big RVs often cost more than a typical southern CA house and are decked out better than any hotel room outside Dubai.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Can you believe it...5th place in Atlanta. Looks like the man is acclimated.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Decent finish again today: 8th place, and currently 13th in the points. Rookie of the Year definitely, and probably make the Chase.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Decent finish again today: 8th place, and currently 13th in the points. Rookie of the Year definitely, and probably make the Chase.


Yup, movin' up.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

*My man Montoya*

Stewart hits back at Montoya

By Diego Mejia Monday, April 16th 2007, 11:13 GMT

Tony Stewart has hit back at Juan Pablo Montoya after their incident during Sunday's Samsung 500 at Texas Motor Speedway.

Montoya blamed Stewart for their collision on lap 240 while they were battling for eighth place, saying the two-time Cup champion raced him aggressively and did not give him enough room.

However, Stewart believes the same of Montoya and blamed the Colombian for the incident.

"If you do stuff like that and try to race people before you get to the start/finish line - then when I raced him, I raced him. And he took us out. That's just what happened," Stewart said.

"I'm going to race people how they race me. You earn respect by doing things that are smart out there, and trying to pull out of line with 110 laps to go coming to the green flag doesn't make much sense. If you race people with respect you get respect."

Stewart also claimed that Montoya did not show any patience while racing him, stating that he must learn more about how to race in NASCAR. He also warned the former Formula One driver about not getting any help from him in the future.

"Maybe Ganassi doesn't pay him to run in the back, but you might want to be just a little bit more patient just long enough to learn everything and how everything's done over here," Stewart added.

"He didn't make friends with me today so he won't get any help from me in the future."

Stewart's race went from bad to worse after the incident with Montoya, having a flat tyre after contact with Joe Nemechek and a later spin on turn 4 while trying to get back on the lead lap.

"We fought a no-handling car all day and fought it good enough to keep it in the top-10. But the deal with Montoya, the flat tyre and... it all just added up to a bad day," Stewart said.

Despite his 25th place finish on Sunday, Tony Stewart is currently ninth in the Nextel Cup standings, 322 points behind leader Jeff Gordon.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

JPM did nothing that Steward does not do in nearly every race. JPM was clearly faster at the time and they battled for 3 or 4 laps before they touched. If Stewart lived by the advice he gives in the interview he would have let JPM by, make some adjustments to the car on the next pit stop and race JPM or whomever at the end of the race.

I watch inside Nextel Cup Monday and everyone on the show was impressed by how well JPM has done so far this season and that they do not want to see how much he improves when they return to the tracks that have mulitple races. Then there are the road races.....:thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:flipoff:

http://sports.espn.go.com/rpm/news/story?seriesId=2&id=2848638

:flipoff: :rofl:

.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Big deal


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

franka said:


> Big deal


+1


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

dwette said:


> +1


+1 more

Perhaps we need to fine Patrick for the same thing...Nah.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Patrick is hereby assessed a drive through penalty.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> :flipoff:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/rpm/news/story?seriesId=2&id=2848638
> 
> ...


:bustingup:bustingup

Why didn't this surprise me at all? :lmao:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

berford said:


> +1 more
> 
> Perhaps we need to fine Patrick for the same thing...Nah.


Sorry, boys. Go in a circle cars + Montoya just makes me LMAO.

:rofl:

.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Sorry, boys. Go in a circle cars + Montoya just makes me LMAO.


Patrick's drive-through penalty is hereby rescinded.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Sorry, boys. Go in a circle cars + Montoya just makes me LMAO.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> .


...and fining *any *NASCAR driver for obscene jestures makes me LMAO. I had no idea it was such a cultured "sport."

By the way, was Alonso fined for giving someone the finger in Bahrain? Just curious.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

berford said:


> ...and fining *any *NASCAR driver for obscene jestures makes me LMAO.


Hell, I thought NASCAR in and of itself was an obscene gesture.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Kimi also flipped someone off (during qualifying) in the last race - and it was caught on TV.

No fine as far as I have heard.

Oops. Sorry, rong thread fer talkin' bout them thar For-mule 1 racin', y'all. :bang: 


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

dwette said:


> Hell, I thought NASCAR in and of itself was an obscene gesture.


I wonder what the Chinese will think when they get to host a race within the next five years.

:rofl:

.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I wonder what the Chinese will think when they get to host a race within the next five years.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> .


They'll be disappointed it's not something worth pirating in any way.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

dwette said:


> They'll be disappointed it's not something worth pirating in any way.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Sorry, boys. Go in a circle cars + Montoya just makes me LMAO. :rofl: .


Yet you still hang out here and participate. You protest the activity and yet take part in it at the same time. Sounds like the definition of a politician.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> Yet you still hang out here and participate. You protest the activity and yet take part in it at the same time. Sounds like the definition of a politician.


:rofl:

Ok, Tex! No protest intended, just wanted to make fun of that Turd, Montoya.

Yee haa.

.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ok, Tex! No protest intended, just wanted to make fun of that Turd, Montoya.
> 
> Yee haa. .


I thought Turd was reserved for the one and only Turd.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

franka said:


> I thought Turd was reserved for the one and only Turd.


Ok, I was busy watching ER, and should have typed "dough ass" instead. I couldn't remember how to spell dough - my bad.

There is only one Turd.

.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Am I entitled to highjack my own thread? At least this is a _somewhat_ related topic.

For your reading disgust:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/news...7YF?slug=jb-mailbag050307&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Not being a NASCAR viewer, I had no idea any of this idiotic behavior went on. Talk about sore losers. I guess F1 fans should be happy that Schumi fans didn't act like that when Alonso won. Imagine the streets of Monte Carlo covered with broken bottles of Dom Perignon. Whew, what a sight.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

berford said:


> Am I entitled to highjack my own thread? At least this is a _somewhat_ related topic.
> 
> For your reading disgust:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/news...7YF?slug=jb-mailbag050307&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> ...


Alcohol + ******** + Jeff Gordon Hatred = Trouble. Such a thing would never happen up in Chicagoland.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Montoya's average finishing position is 22nd...


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Alcohol + ******** + Jeff Gordon Hatred = Trouble. Such a thing would never happen up in Chicagoland.


2005 USGP. There were a few morons doing the same thing.

Anyone throwing anything on a track is a complete idiot and should be banned fro life from all motorsports venues everywhere. No exceptions, no second chances, no appeal.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

dwette said:


> 2005 USGP. There were a few morons doing the same thing.
> 
> Anyone throwing anything on a track is a complete idiot and should be banned fro life from all motorsports venues everywhere. No exceptions, no second chances, no appeal.


+1


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

We're headed to NASCAR in Sonoma, CA on Sunday 6/24/07. I'll post plenty o pix ...


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Cool. I would love to see JPM dominate this weekend and piss off the Nascar nation.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

KU Ned said:


> Cool. I would love to see JPM dominate this weekend and piss off the Nascar nation.


No, no Ned...root for Boris. Who qualified fourth with Montoya down there at 32nd. Remember: "**** happens"... How come you can say piss and I can't say ****?


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

That was pretty cool to see. He drove a good race. It's irritating that the Road Course races have basically become fuel mileage races though.

Oh, also the COT's handle like absolute ****. I've never seen so much lock up.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

woody underwood said:


> No, no Ned...root for Boris. Who qualified fourth with Montoya down there at 32nd. Remember: "**** happens"... How come you can say piss and I can't say ****?


Boris is badass! One of the coolest guys I've met.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

YEAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
He did that while conserving fuel. The pass for the lead had been set up for about 5 laps with JPM just playing with the leader until the pass.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Scott_H said:


> Woohoo!!!!!


+1

He's the man.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Lovely chart here:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/nextel/races/8/drivercompare?d1=287

Just lovely.

And a very nice article here:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/news...slug=jb-montoyawins062407&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

What else did Schumi win? I forget.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

berford said:


> Am I entitled to highjack my own thread? At least this is a _somewhat_ related topic.
> 
> For your reading disgust:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/news...7YF?slug=jb-mailbag050307&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> ...


You should go to Bristol. To get into the infield you have to walk under the stands and across the track. It gives the A-hole drunks a good clear shot at you. The last time I went I was working on the 48 car and was walking in with some friends on the 24. The drunks were throwing half full beers at us. Classy group of people. At least the car protects the driver. Crew members don't have any protection.

BTW, not all fans are that way. Probably only a small percentage in actuality but, they are like the soccer hooligans of the racing world.


----------

